# Psycannon yes-no?



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

should you take psycannons in a dh list with 
an inquisitor lord with 1 familiar and 2 warrior henchmen 
2 squads of 7 man gk justicars and incinerators
1 10 man squad of stormtroopers
1 8 man squad stormtroopers/rhino
1 vindicare assassin

should i replace the incinarators?


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I only use psycannons on Terms and heroes. Regular grey knights you pay 25 points and they lose their melee weapon. And at ws5 with a str 6 melee weapon its just not worth it.

Plus if you give them to terminators, you can move and shoot the 36"


Also, vindicare is terrible... drop him, get a grand master you won't regret it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I use a psycannon on my Inquisitor lord that I occasionally take with my SW: I use a unit of Inq Lord (psycannon), 3 Gun Servitors (2 Heavy Bolters, 1 Multimelta) and 2 Mystics... thats a 172 point medium support unit that guards against deep strikers. The psycannon rarely excells beond the other heavy bolters but its a nice unit to give a bit of fire support (I havent been cheesy enough to use it against my local daemon players yet.. mebbe if they start beating me Ill try it).


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the info i'll try and get some gk termies.
would you use any other of the assassins?


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

Vindicare is very hard to use, i would suggest eversor, or what ever one has the bio meltdown.


----------



## FuzzyRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with the above posts about psycannons. Your grey knights will be needed for more CC. The Callidus assasin is mean, try running one of those.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Callidus is very nasty, Eversor is mostly ignorable (unless you happen to be playing Nids) and Vindicare is very tricky to use properly and will never get his points back...

... having said that if I took any it would be the Vindicare: Callidus is reliably gonna kill a bit but Vindicare can potentially rule the game for you by supporting other units (like knoicking out a SM sergeant with powerfist just as your dreadnaught charges in... or doing the same to an Orc Nob in a Boyz unit, leaving 30 orcs basically dead).


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> (like knoicking out a SM sergeant with powerfist just as your dreadnaught charges in... or doing the same to an Orc Nob in a Boyz unit, leaving 30 orcs basically dead).


Dont forget the Vindicare can also fire into combat for even more effective CC support firing. I see an average of 2-3 wounds caused per battle so really make them count. Take out high point targets or the biggest threat to your own points..

I have to agree though that the Callidus is definately worth those points more. Be careful charging things with I5 though or anything with high numbers such as Orcs/Nids.. Shes not overly great and taking hits herself and is designed as a hit and run character.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Vindicare is just funny- cant shoot the enemy because they are locked in combat with 1 of your guys? just shoot him in the back


----------



## 08ak1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I use psycannons on Inquistors mostly, in some rare games i use them on normal knights in squads of 5 guys with 2 cannons as an effective support fire/anti assault unit that guards my other shooting squads while providing good fire its self.

I disagree about termies though, a termie is very close to twice the points of a power armor knight. 

- If your useing your Termies to shoot at things, your only benefit for those points is a better armor save and a crappy inv. save. If you spend the points for a psycannon then yes you can fire it at 36inches while moving as a termie. However if your useing termies to assault people, your getting full benefit of your strength 6 power weapons, and your getting the same armor bonus. Give them Holocaust and you've got amazing anti horde as well, again only if you assault.

- If you give a psycannon to a power armored grey knight you lose your FNW weapon, or strength 6 in close combat, and he will have 1 less attack any round you did not assault in(remember you dont get an assault bonus attack with it as you have true grit). He didnt have a power weapon to begin with, so your not losing that much. You can also still fire the psycannon and move, you just get the assault range instead of the heavy range, so while its not quite as long range its still 18 inches which isnt bad.

Personally the Eversor is my favorite, i use a similar mixed inquisition list these days and what i love about him is the ability to deploy him depending on your opponent.

If your opponent is running a heavy assault list, deploy the eversor in your normal ranks and he becomes a very capable counter assault unit. If your opponent plans to sit around and shoot, deploy him up near an objective and watch your opponenet try and discern how theyre going to take it and not get murdered by the eversor.

His 12' Charge is amazing too, if you hide him behind cover close to your enemy he can potentially charge on turn 1.


A lot of people discount his bio-meltdown as only worth it against mobs of crap, but in a game i played this weekend it killed 2 command squad marines after the eversor butchered 3 others then died to the commander.

One of my favorite tactics in City fights, or similarly decorated boards, is to take an eversor and 2+ Deathcult assassins. Hide them out in the field behind good LOS blocking cover and forget about them, watch your opponent do the same....then when his combat squad moves to take that objective SURPRISE!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Every IC/Inquisitor should have a psycannon. They're fantastic weapons and an essential part of a good metal storm retinue.

As for putting them on GKs, I think the holy flamers might be more useful, particularly for the points. Dedicated psycannon fireteams can be effective if small, but by and large, I like the flame option.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't ever ever ever ever ever put holocaust on a termie squad. One perils of the warp and the whole squad is effected. So they would all take a wound with only a 5+ invul save they have to reroll if they pass....Very quick way to kill all your terminators.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah- a GK termy units getting a perils is one of the things I MUST see in 40k 
... other things on the list include the Red Terror eating Pedro+Marneus (obviously in a friendly game), Celestine being permanently killed by a single round of bolter fire (check that one :grin and a termy unit (or equivalent evil CC unit) bouncing off a unit of gaunts (nearly happened...).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I forgot I was going to move this to tactics after I posted (since it seems more about the merits of a given piece of wargear rather than a properly done up army list being critiqued). Ah well, it's there now.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the advice on the assassins


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I used a Inq lord with a psycannon and a sage; hitting on 2s with a s6 weapon aint bad. And for that rare occasion if you play a daemons army it makes them squeal.

The inq unit (about 100 points) managed to claim about 400pts after taking out the eternal something or other. Made him think a abit more.

Though in saying that I would definately leave them out of your GK or Term squads; leave them to what they are good at. 

A squad with 4 of them in can be very nasty, played an army that took them, a lot of points but I had to take them out as they were putting out a lot of fire. If you take them prepare to lose them; but then again stick em in cover and let them rip.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh and for me Callidus all the way, the flame template that is AP1 and ignores inv saves is very very handy especially against things like Orks, Nids, Marines in fact anything really barring Necrons... Damn necrons LD10...

She's not really a CC monster but she can be useful to pick on say a Devastator squad or to come up behind a tank and stop it from firing for the rest of the game (so long as she doesn't die)


----------



## 08ak1 (Jul 10, 2009)

My favorite use for the Callidus is to remove an objective squating unit thats just so far away or behind enemy lines it will be a pain to take.

Usually people use their weak units for this, so the Callidus has a chance of surviving the melee as well. The Key is too have her Jump back in their assault phase if its not a CC unit and in yours if it is.


for SUPER amounts of fun, take an Inquisitor Lord with Mystic pew pew retinue, and a Callidus in your IG army, as well as take Marbo.....thats two backline precision deepstrike units of awsome.


----------

